# post-romantic music reccomendations



## teotym (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi,

this is my first post here. Many read this forum, but now I dared to write.

I wanted to ask you for recommendations on music from the period of post-romantic. Composers whom I like are, for example: Sibelius, Bax, Myaskovsky, Mahler. I have a big problem with locating other composers who are not as melodic as the Romantics: Schubert, Dvorak or Tchaikovsky, but at the same time are not inserted too modern for me, like Bartok. Correct me, please, if my search going in the wrong direction. I prefer big instrumental pieces and rather famous composers.

My propositions:

Sibelius
Bruckner
Bax
Myaskovsky
Strauss
Williams
Walton
Elgar
Delius

Do they have these characteristics in common, I'm referring to [large forms, elements of tunes, which are not the core of the work, a little dissonant, etc.]?

As a point of reference and to show what I mean, I suggest this symphony:


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Atterberg, Alwyn, Holst, Britten, Tippett, Bernstein, Copland, Weill, Wetz, Weigl, Hovhaness, Harris, Schmidt... and presumably you meant Vaughan Williams, rather than John Williams, in your list


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Late Romantic might be the connector here (not really post-romantic). A lot of 20c non-Modernists.

Try Franz Schmidt's Symphony no. 4
Carl Nielsen (esp. 4 through 6).


----------



## teotym (Jul 3, 2015)

==> manyene - Yes, I thought about Vaughan Williams. Copland is too melodic and too simple for me, like soundtrack from western.

==> GreenMamba - Yes, my fault, Late Romantic is much better term.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

GreenMamba said:


> Late Romantic might be the connector here (not really post-romantic). A lot of 20c non-Modernists.
> 
> Try Franz Schmidt's Symphony no. 4
> Carl Nielsen (esp. 4 through 6).


Second to that! I find Schmidt's music especially interesting because it feels like a very clear bridge between the romantics and modern world. That can be nicely also traced by following the composers career. First symphony is in a full-blown late romantic idiom and from there on, he started incorporating more modern components. And he makes it in a very clean way, it feels "german" music all the way. I adore Schmidt's music.


----------



## teotym (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you, I'll try Franz Schmidt.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't forget Zemlinsky.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Howard Hanson might fit the bill.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Then there is always the unending fountain that is Sergei Prokofiev. He composed world-class, everybody-knows-them works of most every sort: concertos, symphonies, chamber works, ballets, operas, film music. Try the odd-numbered symphonies first, the first three piano concertos, the two violin concertos, the second quartet, the suites from the Love of Three Oranges and Lt. Kije, and the Alexander Nevsky cantata. You're sure to find something there you'll love.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello teotym.
Welcome to Talk Classical, have a nice time.


----------



## teotym (Jul 3, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> Then there is always the unending fountain that is Sergei Prokofiev. He composed world-class, everybody-knows-them works of most every sort: concertos, symphonies, chamber works, ballets, operas, film music. Try the odd-numbered symphonies first, the first three piano concertos, the two violin concertos, the second quartet, the suites from the Love of Three Oranges and Lt. Kije, and the Alexander Nevsky cantata. You're sure to find something there you'll love.


I agree, Prokofiev is great. I love Russian composers, though I'm from Poland.

Problem with selection favourite composers is to find not too easy and not too difficult music. I hate easy listening, soundtrack-like "symphonics" and similar stuff. Even so reputable composers like Tchaikovsky are not acceptable for me. Music should be challenging IMHO.

But on the other hand, there is a lot of too difficult music, like Schoenberg, Webern, Lutoslawski, Ligeti or Xenakis. in the beginning it is interesting experience for me, but after 15 minutes I'm done.

So my goal is to find composers in the middle of cheesy soundtrack and tuning instruments  But after all I still prefer to challenging music than too easy. For example, Benjamin Britten [Simple Symphony] sounds too easy for me, though he is not cheesy or something. Simply not enough challenging. Shostakovich's symphonies sound OK, not too easy but not to difficult - I like them.

Of course Mozart, Bach, Handel, Haydn or Scarlatti are quite other league - I find their music fascinating. They can be sometimes very easy, but in a very good, elegant manner. But contemporary soundtrack, background, generic music is not for me.

Sorry for terrible English - I have no contact with people speaking in English.

Greatest problem I have are Romantics - some of them are very enjoyable [eg. Liszt's piano music], some are like music for children [Tchaikovsky, Dvorak's 9 Symphony etc].


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Samuel Barber may be a perfect fit. He wanders into dissonance but only enough to feel a little modern.

And then - Bohuslav Martinů and George Enescu both wrote works on a grand scale with accessible melodies and only slightly modern harmonies and rhythms. Both are emotionally moving to me.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I would take a second look at (have a second hearing of) Bela Bartok's music. It seems to me that the trio of works: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste; the Divertimento; and the mighty Concerto for Orchestra, might answer your needs, as they are rich with melodies, but with Bartok's asperity and crispness. Hearing this Bartok is like biting into a crisp, cold, tart yet sweet apple. Yum!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

teotym said:


> But on the other hand, there is a lot of too difficult music, like *Schoenberg*, Webern, Lutoslawski, Ligeti or Xenakis. in the beginning it is interesting experience for me, but after 15 minutes I'm done.


Schoenberg's early stuff might actually be ideal for you. E.g., Verklarte Nacht.

Strange Magic makes a good point about Bartok. I like just about everything by him, but his Concerto for Orchestra is a broadly popular work.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Scriabin should fit perfectly.


----------



## teotym (Jul 3, 2015)

Many of your recommendations are perfect: Scriabin, early Schoenberg, Martinu and some Bartok's stuff. Of course I know only some of their compositions, but you have great intuition and knowledge! This stimulated me to a deeper knowledge of these composers. Thank you! 

Williams, Elgar and similar English composers are too bland for me.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

teotym said:


> Many of your recommendations are perfect: Scriabin, early Schoenberg, Martinu and some Bartok's stuff. Of course I know only some of their compositions, but you have great intuition and knowledge! This stimulated me to a deeper study of these composers. Thank you!
> 
> Williams, Elgar and similar English composers are too bland for me.


Vaughan Williams bland?


----------



## teotym (Jul 3, 2015)

Alfacharger said:


> Vaughan Williams bland?


It is exception to the rule. IMHO most of the time he sounds like good soundtrack in his symphonies. He fits rather to background music, film, theater, not standalone listening. I am disappointed with British composers like Williams, Britten or Elgar but it is not problem - I can listen to other composers. They crosses boundaries between classical and popular music IMHO. But I'm not professional musicologist, I present only subjective opinions


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't forget Robert Schumann. Not exactly "post," but what the hey...


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)




----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

In the "early Schoenberg" category, don't forget "Gurrelieder."


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

We frequently have threads like this.

Two works I have always liked to recommend in these types of threads:

Mark Camphouse: _Watchman Tell Us of the Night _:






I know and have worked with Mark. He teaches at George Mason University.

David Maslanka: _Symphony Number Four_:


----------

